# May 2003 Performance BMW Issue + Feature



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *Alee- did you see the swipe at the M68s in one of the captions "Fortunately, the M68s will be replaced soon"....:yikes:  *


I blocked it out of my head.  La la la la :fruit:


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

congrats pete:thumbup: was that before or after the show?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

windsor318is said:


> *congrats pete:thumbup: was that before or after the show? *


The pictures were taken the day before the show started; during the sign in.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Woohoo ! Congrats Pete :thumbup: 

Great article, beautiful pics. 

So, since nobody asked it, I'll shoot : What's the next project ?  :angel:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Woohoo ! Congrats Pete :thumbup:
> 
> Great article, beautiful pics.
> 
> So, since nobody asked it, I'll shoot : What's the next project ?  :angel: *


Thanks Alex! 

I think I pumped enough $$ into the audio system. I don't know where they came up with the $10,000 pounds figure, that would be $15k pre-install. The whole system didn't cost more than that.

Right now, nothing but physical mods - UUC sway bars and front strut brace to start. I'm not sure after that yet. These mods should be completed prior to Importfest 2003 in August.

Its funny that since the photoshoot, I have done so many more things to the car (rims, UUC SSK, M3 steering wheel, ECIS CAI, xenon interior bulbs, PBR brake pads, etc.) Most you can't even tell by looking at the car; which is still how I like it.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

One word: WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Geez! I missed this thread too!  Good job Ack! 

So were you told to climb that ladder for the photographer?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *I can't believe I missed this thread. . . Great review Pete.:thumbup: :thumbup: You must get goosebumps every time you read the article.
> 
> I still haven't found the magazine near me (haven't checked B & N yet)
> 
> Thanks for the scan, Al *


Thanks Doug. It should definitely be at a B&N (at least it was in Manhattan when I checked last month).

I loved the article and it is pretty cool seeing the car in a magazine. I'm planning on getting the article professionally mounted to display at shows.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> *Geez! I missed this thread too!  Good job Ack!
> 
> So were you told to climb that ladder for the photographer?  *


Thanks Vince!

Yeah, the photographer took three shots of me. Two on the ladder, which was a complete pain to try hang on while looking back toward the car, and the other was with me resting against the car. I actually wished they didn't publish a pic of me, but at least it was really small.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Thanks Vince!
> 
> Yeah, the photographer took three shots of me. Two on the ladder, which was a complete pain to try hang on while looking back toward the car, and the other was with me resting against the car. I actually wished they didn't publish a pic of me, but at least it was really small.  *


LOL, you're a celebrity now... they'll be like "dude, that's the guy in the magazine... the dude on the ladder..." :eeps:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

When will you be signing copies?? 

 

Congratulations!! Beautiful pics!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats Ack . . . your car deserves to be in a magazine it is so damn beautiful . . . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

wow! sweet article! i gotta find that issue myself...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

:bustingup 

You must feel like a proud papa now, Pete :thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey Pete, strangest thing happened yesterday. I was at an audio installer that a local BMW place recommended, and while I was getting a little something installed in my E30 (more on that when you come see it), I was waiting in the lounge area, glancing over some pics they had laying around. There was a whole set of this particular blue E36, and I thought it looked familiar. Then I looked closer into the background. Low and behold, Pete's car, at the Skydome show. I think I can see myself in one of them.

Small world.


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

ACK your system is outta this world dude ! 

That is defenitly one amazing show car !

later


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

*Totally awesome!*

Congrats Pete - your car is just gorgeous and I can't imagine how it must feel to be looking at your car in a magazine! Way cool!

Cheers!
Jenea


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Totally awesome!*



325xi-SteelGray said:


> *Congrats Pete - your car is just gorgeous and I can't imagine how it must feel to be looking at your car in a magazine! Way cool!
> 
> Cheers!
> Jenea *


Just like yours and mine, eh?


----------

